# Really pink skin on white dog ....



## Amatae (Jul 31, 2017)

So my pup is very very white. Originally we thought he was tanned but after a bath he's white and it seems getting even more pale by the day. At least fur-wise. His skin is incredibly pink. To the point people have said he looks like a pot bellied pig. The vet even commented that his skin was pink but didn't say much else.. 

My question is... is this normal? I'm including a before and after...


And I'm worried about him getting sunburned!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, pink skin on a white dog is very normal, and your puppy looks fine. Make sure that he doesn't stay out in the sun too long, as the pink skin puts him at increased risk for sunburns. 

Have you had his hearing checked?


----------



## Amatae (Jul 31, 2017)

no? Why should I have it checked? Is this something I need to keep an eye on in the future?

It seems he hears okay... I "click" with my tongue to signal it's time to go and he comes when I do it.

Is there something to use as a sun block when he is outside for long periods? It seems in the south just five minutes outside is long enough to get burned x_X


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Human sunblock works fine. 

Dogs with that much white sometimes have issues with deafness. If he's responding to clicks or noises, then he's likely fine.


----------



## Amatae (Jul 31, 2017)

He is just so white! I've never owned a dog this light colored before, I've always had tri-color with a dominate black or large enough black/brown spots that it hasn't been an issue. We can even see his little skin spots through his fur. And his nails are white/clear which makes clipping his nails easy but still it's a little unsettling since it's a first. And oh my gosh - cutting grass.... I've never had a dog that gets grass stains before!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Amatae said:


> He is just so white! I've never owned a dog this light colored before, I've always had tri-color with a dominate black or large enough black/brown spots that it hasn't been an issue. We can even see his little skin spots through his fur. And his nails are white/clear which makes clipping his nails easy but still it's a little unsettling since it's a first. And oh my gosh - cutting grass.... I've never had a dog that gets grass stains before!


Yes, it's a strange transition. Both of my boys have white legs, so yes, grass stains are a thing for me too! I previously owned darker skinned dogs, and Zephyr's skin is very pink. He really enjoys laying out in the sun, so I have to be sure to cover his nose and other exposed skin with sunscreen every few hours during the summer.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think his pink skin looks pretty normal for a white dog.

As for sunscreen, try to find one that is made for dogs, or at least use one that's safe on kids/babies.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I know the pains of having a white dog... pink skin is most definitely pretty normal. I use sunscreen because my dog gets burned easily, and I live in the south. I've always been told to be VERY careful selecting brands that are for humans because zinc can be toxic to dogs. I use this: https://www.amazon.com/Canine-Sunsc...83&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=dog+sunscreen&psc=1

I seem to have had good luck with it, and it smells nice and is not greasy.

As for the hearing check - a lot of solid white dogs are known to be prone to deafness. So, just something to be aware of but I wouldn't worry overmuch if it seems he's listening to you easily enough.

**ETA: by the way, I'm not really sure what the actual ingredient is that's supposed to be the sunscreen part, but I do notice a difference on days by the pool when I forget to put it on her right away. She'll get sunburned pretty quickly and her nose will get weird. So I'd say it works, though to what extent I'm not sure. I reapply fairly often since my dog loves to swim. Don't forget whatever you use to get the insides of the ears, the nose, and the belly!


----------



## rdmovieman (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't know why everyone is saying to put human sunscreen on dogs, you should never put human sunscreen on a dog because it has chemicals in it that are very harmful for pets. There is sunscreen made specifically just for dogs which is safe and healthy. Dogs have a tendency of looking their paws or parts of their body, so doing so with human sunscreen on could be very dangerous. Love the fact though that people ask instead of just going ahead and doing it. There's lots of things out there that people think they can give their dogs, but then there's also a lot of things out there that you can. If you're not sure if something is good or bad for your dog, you should always contact your veterinarian or your emergency animal hospital. There is always someone you can speak with for questions concerning your loved ones.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is four years old, as is the possibly questionable advice given then. But you're right. Zinc Oxide in particular is toxic for dogs, so only a canine sunscreen should be used. 

Still, I'm closing this thread since it is old and none of the previous participants are still around.


----------

